# When will we stop caring about cases of Covid ?



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

Every day the media reports the number of probable cases. We never ever saw the media reporting FLU cases on a daily basis all these years, and let me tell you there are hundreds of thousands per year around the world. So are we going to have to  hear over and over and over again for the rest of our lives, every single day, how many Covid cases there are? Or will one day it will all just stop and the media will start talking about something else? Its just getting really tiring especially now that they are referring to these as probable cases. What will it take for the media to stop reporting Covid bs every fucking day , 24/7?


----------



## Caligrower (Nov 17, 2021)

Why would they, it’s the whole narrative. Wu flu is going to take everyone out .


----------



## Charger69 (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Every day the media reports the number of probable cases. We never ever saw the media reporting FLU cases all these years, and let me tell you there are hundreds of thousands per year around the world. So are we going to have to hear over and over and over again for the rest of our lives, every single day, how many Covid cases there are? Or will one day it will all just stop and the media will start talking about something else? Its just getting really tiring especially now that they are referring to these as probable cases.



I hear you. I am in SoCal and those numbers do mean something to us. The requirement for masks in the workplace is dependent on the case rate numbers. You need to be less than a certain % for a number of weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Every day the media reports the number of probable cases. We never ever saw the media reporting FLU cases on a daily basis all these years, and let me tell you there are hundreds of thousands per year around the world. So are we going to have to  hear over and over and over again for the rest of our lives, every single day, how many Covid cases there are? Or will one day it will all just stop and the media will start talking about something else? Its just getting really tiring especially now that they are referring to these as probable cases. What will it take for the media to stop reporting Covid bs every fucking day , 24/7?



Stopped caring long ago


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

I don't care... I wish that literally everyone would STFU already.


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2021)

Over 3,000,000 people die from obesity related diseases every year. 

Let's mandate treadmill sessions for the fatties. 

Police stop you, you step on a scale and they check your blood sugar. You fail, they transport your ass to the gym, where you will remain in lockdown until you test negative for gluttony.


----------



## Charger69 (Nov 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Over 3,000,000 people die from obesity related diseases every year.
> 
> Let's mandate treadmill sessions for the fatties.
> 
> Police stop you, you step on a scale and they check your blood sugar. You fail, they transport your ass to the gym, where you will remain in lockdown until you test negative for gluttony.



CJ for President  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Nov 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Over 3,000,000 people die from obesity related diseases every year.
> 
> Let's mandate treadmill sessions for the fatties.
> 
> Police stop you, you step on a scale and they check your blood sugar. You fail, they transport your ass to the gym, where you will remain in lockdown until you test negative for gluttony.


That would actually be kind of nice. I'd be down for someone keeping my ass in check in this way 😂


----------



## MrBafner (Nov 18, 2021)

Well .. thousands of people are losing their jobs over here in Australia and so many freedoms (like going to the hospital) are now forbidden (unless is an emergency) for unvaccinated people.

I guess, when they actually make a vaccine that does work.


Interesting data from the World Health Organisation .. side affects from Vaccines

Adverse drug reactions (ADRs) from Covid-19 vaccines 2,528,564
68% are women

Blood and lymphatic system disorders (104114)
Cardiac disorders (134242)
Congenital, familial and genetic disorders (1443)
Ear and labyrinth disorders (84137)
Endocrine disorders (3859)
Eye disorders (93105)
Gastrointestinal disorders (507204)
General disorders and administration site conditions (1522742)
Hepatobiliary disorders (5293)
Immune system disorders (38719)
Infections and infestations (190757)
Injury, poisoning and procedural complications (127613)
Investigations (351980)
Metabolism and nutrition disorders (56472)
Musculoskeletal and connective tissue disorders (721768)
Neoplasms benign, malignant and unspecified (incl cysts and polyps) (4127)
Nervous system disorders (1072758)
Pregnancy, puerperium and perinatal conditions (6063)
Product issues (3885)
Psychiatric disorders (119300)
Renal and urinary disorders (20825)
Reproductive system and breast disorders (112694)
Respiratory, thoracic and mediastinal disorders (269855)
Skin and subcutaneous tissue disorders (344037)
Social circumstances (18149)
Surgical and medical procedures (27120)
Vascular disorders (135804)

Here is a table that compares it to other vaccines
	

		
			
		

		
	



http://vigiaccess.org/


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 18, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> CJ for President
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wouldnt vote for him @CJ275 
Not that it isnt a good idea for sure.

But unlike being vascular and striated while being around all the fatties

They make me look better


----------



## Thrawn (Nov 18, 2021)

The media will stop caring as soon as  the population complies. It has nothing to do with people dying it has everything to do with the people willing to give up independent thought to the government and comply to its cradle to grave authority.


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 18, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Every day the media reports the number of probable cases. We never ever saw the media reporting FLU cases on a daily basis all these years, and let me tell you there are hundreds of thousands per year around the world. So are we going to have to  hear over and over and over again for the rest of our lives, every single day, how many Covid cases there are? Or will one day it will all just stop and the media will start talking about something else? Its just getting really tiring especially now that they are referring to these as probable cases. What will it take for the media to stop reporting Covid bs every fucking day , 24/7?


I honestly can't say that I ever really did care until  they closed the gyms and restaurants. And even that  didn't bother me all that that long.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Valdosta (Nov 18, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Every day the media reports the number of probable cases. We never ever saw the media reporting FLU cases on a daily basis all these years, and let me tell you there are hundreds of thousands per year around the world. So are we going to have to  hear over and over and over again for the rest of our lives, every single day, how many Covid cases there are? Or will one day it will all just stop and the media will start talking about something else? Its just getting really tiring especially now that they are referring to these as probable cases. What will it take for the media to stop reporting Covid bs every fucking day , 24/7?


I thought when they threw that sack of potatoes into the oval office theyd pretend he fixed it all but it seems theyre gunna keep dragging it along to keep up their power creep until future generations find it the norm


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 18, 2021)

I did a while ago. I do me.


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 16, 2021)

Still waiting for one of these so called leaders to come out and explain to people ways they can naturally fight covid through proper nutrition and lifestyle changes. Until then I will always state my opinion that COVID is a bunch of propaganda bullshit. Created by the government that goes far deeper than "Oh its a VIRUS you must protect yourself by taking our vaccines and flatten the curve."

Nope not gonna buy it.... EVER.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 19, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Well .. thousands of people are losing their jobs over here in Australia and so many freedoms (like going to the hospital) are now forbidden (unless is an emergency) for unvaccinated people.


Australia is nuts! I used to want to visit Australia in the worst way, no more. I see reports in our news taken from your news. 

Example: Two people escaped from a government Covid concentration camp, so they deployed the police to stop every car and search it, looking for the escaped detainees. 

Another story, a sick man gets into an elevator, alone, in his apartment building and is captured on video sneezing. A warrant was issued for his arrest and law enforcement officials told news reporters that this man "is the worst of the worst." 

Even as crazy as NY and Cali are, they have not approached this level of hysteria.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 19, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Every day the media reports the number of probable cases. We never ever saw the media reporting FLU cases on a daily basis all these years, and let me tell you there are hundreds of thousands per year around the world. So are we going to have to  hear over and over and over again for the rest of our lives, every single day, how many Covid cases there are? Or will one day it will all just stop and the media will start talking about something else? Its just getting really tiring especially now that they are referring to these as probable cases. What will it take for the media to stop reporting Covid bs every fucking day , 24/7?




The covid panic will end,  under two circumstances.  

1, it is no longer of political value to the democrat party to push the narrative 

2, Americans in sufficient numbers refuse to comply.  


And, that's it.   That's when covid ends.   Stop asking doctors,  amd look at your politicians.
Because covod is not scientifically unique or exceptionally deadly.   But it serves a political purpose from the democrat party to usurp powers.  

So stop asking scientists and doctors for that answer,  amd ask democrat party politicians,  or else vote democrat party politicians out or power. 

That's the simple answer


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 19, 2021)

I work for a HUGE company that has right around 100K employee's. 100 sites around the world, some are huge MFG plants, etc. Huge presence in India, Mexico, China, etc. (Theyre turning woke so they like to report on the 0 deaths like a badge of honor).  Had a friend from HS, her 31 yr old daughter died from the Vax.

So, for me:

RONA Deaths = 0
Vax Deaths = 1


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Dec 19, 2021)

When the Democrats no longer think it benefits them politically.


----------



## cavorite (Dec 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Over 3,000,000 people die from obesity related diseases every year.



It also make people much more likely to have a severe reaction to Covid. Which is weird because the topic of obesity is out-of-bounds due to body positivity or whatever, even though it would help fight against this virus which they are claiming is the most important thing ever.

IIRC the CEO of Sweetgreen and others were dragged for suggesting people eat healthier to fight the pandemic.

They can make you wear five masks and have infinite vaccinations but promoting an overall healthy lifestyle is beyond the pale.


----------



## Blacktail (Dec 19, 2021)

Ya, and now we have to worry about our jobs because of being not vaccinated!


----------



## Send0 (Dec 19, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> 1, it is no longer of political value to the democrat party to push the narrative





Janoy Cresva said:


> When the Democrats no longer think it benefits them politically.


Let's be real here... Both parties are loving the shit out of COVID. It stimulates both their bases equally. Politicians in general are all circle jerking at the joy COVID brings them and enjoying the jizz raining down on their face. It's a pure bukakae fest 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 19, 2021)

In order to stop you'd have had to "start" so idk about you guys but me..🤷🏾


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 19, 2021)

Covid brings the worst out in people and all this kerfuffle just astounds me. My employer (a local hospital) sent an email out to me and my team requiring vaccination documentation, sooo I lost 3 of the 11  members of my tech team because they were against the vax.

Covid will soon be endemic so we should take steps to live with it like we do with the flu.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Dec 19, 2021)

They're gonna try and pull some shit during the mid terms so everyone votes by mail.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Covid brings the worst out in people and all this kerfuffle just astounds me. My employer (a local hospital) sent an email out to me and my team requiring vaccination documentation, sooo I lost 3 of the 11  members of my tech team because they were against the vax.
> 
> Covid will soon be endemic so we should take steps to live with it like we do with the flu.


I agree w/ alot of this Mindless, except the part about taking the Vax. I have heart disease in my family in a major way, and will not take it. They force it on everyone across the board, and they should not. "Living w/ it" should include natural immunity and those who do really need it. Giving it to small-children, health/fit adults while many are dropping from the Vax (while they hide the real numbers there) is not helping matters. And calling people "anti-vaxxers" like its a class of people. How about we look after our own health, if we die, we die, our choice. My Vax does not protect others from getting it, they will still get infected. Vax protects their outcome only, they should not be concerned if I don't want it. TONS of heart issues w/ the Vax and sudden deaths', being covered up. So yes, its hard to trust them. These commie-like mandates need to go away, good americans losing jobs, while shuffling illegals around the country and opening borders to half-a-million of them during a so-called "Pandemic" where they keep Americans from travel. Its all nonsense...


----------



## Bridgestone (Dec 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Covid will soon be endemic so we should take steps to live with it like we do with the flu.



Sounds like you still have your job and not upset about mandates, but rather that some people from your team chose not to get an experimental cocktail?


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 19, 2021)

Bridgestone said:


> Sounds like you still have your job and not upset about mandates, but rather that some people from your team chose not to get an experimental cocktail?


Yeah that's just it unfortunately.


----------



## Bridgestone (Dec 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Yeah that's just it unfortunately.


Baaaaaah.


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 19, 2021)

I live in Commiefornia. I got the vax way back at the beginning. I thought that I would get special treatment…. Wrong… treated as everybody else. 
We now have mandates and treated as everybody else… why in the heck did I get it then??
Look- I was in gyms that were supposed to be shut down with no mask for almost a year ..:: before vax. No covid. Wait.:: I found the cure and vaccination… steroids.  
No masks, no shutdown…. And no outbreak. Hmmm. 
I work as a contractor for US government. I do not believe in the forced mandate. Every single person that has applied for an exemption has been granted one. Hmmmm. Just a big game and political showing. 
See what you guys did!!!! You went and got me started. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Test_subject (Dec 19, 2021)

Total cases mean nothing to me. Deaths and hospitalizations are the metrics that matter.

If a variant is more transmissible but the symptoms are much milder, that’s a good thing.  The quality of being highly transmissible doesn’t automatically make something dangerous.  The common cold is very transmissible, but we don’t shut shit down every cold season. 

This whole marrigoround of closing, openin, closing and opening hasn’t worked in two years, but here we are still trying it.  Maybe the same shit that hasn’t worked will work if we just try it enough times…


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 19, 2021)

Well don't know about you guys but I've seen a lot of deaths in my close proximity.

In a society like America I don't think it's as serious as other places. Because of how people live and interact with others.

Here familial relationships are very very important and multi generational households are common. People keep very close touch with a significant number of their keens and in someplaces even tribal relations are still up and running.

People go to each other's houses very very frequently for lunch or dinner on weekends or just for a tea and some sweets after dinner to talk and catch up. We have lots of traditional days of the year explicitly set to catch up with other and to go and visit your relatives. And people just love to see each other in each and every holiday that they can.

Our weddings and death ceremonies are grand too. I've been in multiple weddings where the attendees have been more than 1000 people. Our smallest weddings are at least 200 to 500 people. Weddings don't end in an afternoon. It takes minimum 4 to 14 days spread across a month or two. With different ceremonies which each have their own scale...

Our death ceremonies don't end in one afternoon like westerners. Here you take the whole fucking flock and go bury the dead. And then you have a big ceremony on the first day after the passing and every one who has known the guy in his life has to attend that shit. And then you have another small ceremony on the second day after passing. And then you have another grand ceremony on the third day. And then you have a smaller ceremony on the 7th day. And then a medium ceremony on the 40th day. Until the day number 40 close family of the deceased and the ones who loved him have to go and visit his grave every weekend. And another big ceremony on the 1 year anniversary of the death.

So when someone gets it the whole family tree gets fucked up before even the person who caught it originally has any symptoms. And then every one gets sick and nobody is left to take care. Because every one has it it takes much longer for people in the households to kick the virus. After the wave of sickness passes over the extended family it usually leaves a few deaths.

And it fucks you up man. Because of the high number of people who we have close relations with, it has a bad bad psychological effect when you see people dropping dead left and right around you; people who you've known and shared at least a few hours with. And the thought that that can be me or my loved ones keeps me on my toes.

Not a great situation. But if I might say I think covid has gone past the human life significance in US and it's become more politicised than anything.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 19, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> I live in Commiefornia. I got the vax way back at the beginning. I thought that I would get special treatment…. Wrong… treated as everybody else.
> We now have mandates and treated as everybody else… why in the heck did I get it then??
> Look- I was in gyms that were supposed to be shut down with no mask for almost a year ..:: before vax. No covid. Wait.:: I found the cure and vaccination… steroids.
> No masks, no shutdown…. And no outbreak. Hmmm.
> ...


um,,, not that ive seen, contractors possibly, federal employee's not seeing many exemptions actually approved...and they dont have the capability of testing,,,,yet.... and that in itself is a discriminitaory action.... yet no one is up in arms about this all being discrimination. title 7 says other wise as the eeoc....


----------



## CJ (Dec 19, 2021)

How come they don't have to read off the potential side effects of the vaccines, like they do other drugs? 🤔


----------



## Kraken (Dec 20, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> If a variant is more transmissible but the symptoms are much milder, that’s a good thing.  The quality of being highly transmissible doesn’t automatically make something dangerous.


Just the opposite. Viruses evolve to be less deadly. If the virus kills its host then that virus does not get as much chance to reproduce.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> How come they don't have to read off the potential side effects of the vaccines, like they do other drugs? 🤔



I read this little gem and it truly inspired confidence in me. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471524030230536192


----------



## Tisatix (Dec 20, 2021)

It’s all a scamdemic


----------



## Tisatix (Dec 20, 2021)

I’m more afraid of the “treatment” than the virus itself...


----------



## Yano (Dec 20, 2021)

While your all talking stupid ,, my mrs has 60 patients out of an 80 person facility with it shes taking care of , they lost 5 already , people in their 80's and 90's shes cared for , for years. After my grand daughters bday party she broke down crying and shaking ....  You know i care about you all on this site , ive made many friends , but dont you ever talk about this not being real in front of me or around me ,, ill break your fucking jaw.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 20, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Just the opposite. Viruses evolve to be less deadly. If the virus kills its host then that virus does not get as much chance to reproduce.


There are outliers, but there’s a reason that Ebola outbreaks are rare.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 20, 2021)

Yano said:


> While your all talking stupid ,, my mrs has 60 patients out of an 80 person facility with it shes taking care of , they lost 5 already , people in their 80's and 90's shes cared for , for years. After my grand daughters bday party she broke down crying and shaking .... You know i care about you all on this site , ive made many friends , but dont you ever talk about this not being real in front of me or around me ,, ill break your fucking jaw.


I don't think there are many that think covid doesn't exist. 
It's clearly dangerous to the elderly, obese, and those with compromised breathing systems. 

However a lot of the zealous hate against covid is due to the rampant misinformation on it's actual threat on healthy individuals, the efficacy and safety of the vaccine, and the fear mongering and gaslighting towards anyone who wants real science and accurate information.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Dec 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> How come they don't have to read off the potential side effects of the vaccines, like they do other drugs?


Because it's not an fda approved drug. 
If I'm not mistaken it's still only has emergency use approval, which is not the same as an fda approval. 

My understanding is this largely puts it in a similar category as OTC supliments as far as liability goes.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## flenser (Dec 20, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Because it's not an fda approved drug.
> If I'm not mistaken it's still only has emergency use approval, which is not the same as an fda approval.
> 
> My understanding is this largely puts it in a similar category as OTC supliments as far as liability goes.
> ...


fda did approve them.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 20, 2021)

flenser said:


> fda did approve them.


Oooh disregard then. I was under the impression it was still under the emergency use authorization. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Over 3,000,000 people die from obesity related diseases every year.
> 
> Let's mandate treadmill sessions for the fatties.
> 
> Police stop you, you step on a scale and they check your blood sugar. You fail, they transport your ass to the gym, where you will remain in lockdown until you test negative for gluttony.


you startin to piss me off.  How dare you discriminate against fatties.

oh and yeah, it will fade hopefully but when, who the fuck knows.  Its total bullshit now.  Covid might as well be just like the regular flu. It should already be in the rear view.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 20, 2021)

I don’t put much stock in FDA approval for anything. The FDA is largely “sponsored” by the very companies that it audits through the fees that it charges.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Let's make a few rational points here in a sea of irrationality:

1. Vax mandates are bullshit - period. I don't like them and they have the opposite effect for those on the fence

2. The vax would have been better served calling it a shot like the flu shot because it doesn't eradicate the virus, it just prevents you from getting sick AF if you catch it

3. The media is a crew of assholes. The headline I saw last night was "Warren contracts covid despite being boosted" NO FUCKING SHIT. The CDC and ALL credible experts NEVER said you can't catch it, they said it will lessen the chances of major illness from it, which it does in the overwhelming majority of cases.

4. There are parts of the country (most of it) where 95% and up of the cases in ICU are the unvaxxed. 

5. It is not experimental. mRNA tech has been around for a very long time and coronaviruses have been studied the same. The common cold is a fucking coronavirus. We know the basic structure of it, this is called novel because it was a new form of it.

6. The reason you don't see side effects in commercials for the vax is because they don't HAVE commercials for it. That is a FCC/FDA thing with drugs as per mainstream advertising.

7. If you think the healthy are ok, you are mistaken. I have lost 4 friends in NYC (I lived there for years) who died from this who were very healthy. I have 3 gym members who had long haul Covid and took months to recover. A WNBA player had horrible long haul Covid (https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mo...-asia-durr-two-seasons/ar-AAROqVI?li=BB15ms5q) and her career may very well be ruined from it.

8. It is an FDA approved drug, it was approved earlier this year. Simple google tells you that. Pfizer is and that is the one that is highly recommended for all strains and encouraged. Moderna is the next on the list. Moderna and JJ both applied for it, and that process takes time. 

9. mRNA does not modify your DNA:

To trigger an immune response, many vaccines put a weakened or inactivated germ into our bodies. Not mRNA vaccines. Instead, mRNA vaccines use mRNA created in a laboratory to teach our cells how to make a protein—or even just a piece of a protein—that triggers an immune response inside our bodies. That immune response, which produces antibodies, is what protects us from getting infected if the real virus enters our bodies.

First, COVID-19 mRNA vaccines are given in the upper arm muscle. The mRNA will enter the muscle cells and instruct the cells’ machinery to produce* a harmless piece* of what is called the spike protein. The spike protein is found on the surface of the virus that causes COVID-19. After the protein piece is made, our cells break down the mRNA and remove it.
Next, our cells display the spike protein piece on their surface. Our immune system recognizes that the protein doesn’t belong there. This triggers our immune system to produce antibodies and activate other immune cells to fight off what it thinks is an infection. This is what your body might do to fight off the infection if you got sick with COVID-19.
At the end of the process, our bodies have learned how to protect against future infection from the virus that causes COVID-19. The benefit of COVID-19 mRNA vaccines, like all vaccines, is that those vaccinated gain this protection without ever having to risk the potentially serious consequences of getting sick with COVID-19. Any temporary discomfort experienced after getting the vaccine is a natural part of the process and an indication that the vaccine is working.
10: Stop believing quacks who peddle bullshit. 

You have the freedom of choice, but be informed in an intelligent and rational way. A lot of these comments are irrational and wrong. If you don't want to get the shot, don't, but at least look at the evidence before making that decision - not fucking memes online.

The vax is not a cure, it is not going to prevent you from catching it, but the chances are much greater Covid won't rip through you like wild.

If you think you are immune to it because you are healthy and strong, sure it helps some, but tell that to my 39 year old buddy who was on a vent for 3 months after catching it and now can't even train at ALL because he is constantly exhausted. Tell that to my 41 year old dead friend who had NO symptoms, but died of a heart attack six months later.

Why did he die when he had no heart disease issues?

The family ordered an autopsy and they discovered massive endothelial damage from the virus which caused clotting, a clot broke off and went into his heart - boom, dead.



			https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/10.1161/ATVBAHA.121.316101
		


Be informed, not ignorant


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2021)

flenser said:


> fda did approve them.


No they did not. The only one that was kinda sorta approved isn't even available in the US.



*****Edit: The Pfizer one is, for adults. Apparently there was some confusion as to whether it was the same as the Biontech drug, as the name was changed to Cominarty, and whether it was being distributed in the US

The others still are not, nor is Pfizer for children or 3rd shot for some.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No they did not. The only one that was kinda sorta approved isn't even available in the US.


Pfizer is approved









						FDA Approves First COVID-19 Vaccine
					

FDA approved the first COVID-19 vaccine, now marketed as Comirnaty, for the prevention of COVID-19 disease in individuals 16 years of age and older.




					www.fda.gov


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

And the FDA doesn't kinda sorta approve medications not available in the US. The FDA is US only, not worldwide. That is a false statement


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Pfizer is approved
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fvckinashman said:


> And the FDA doesn't kinda sorta approve medications not available in the US. The FDA is US only, not worldwide. That is a false statement


I added an edit to clarify my statement.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Now I am not saying live in fear, mask up, and be a psycho... I don't wear a mask, I travel, I am in gyms and social events constantly. I live my life.

I am also fully vaxxed up (booster and all) and I have yet to catch Covid - or I have no fucking idea if I did get it in the past. 

Just be informed, for the love of god, stop reading bullshit and think critically.

This has become a political game on BOTH sides and it's gross


----------



## DF (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Pfizer is approved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a coincidence that former FDA commissioner Scott Gottlieb is now on the Pfizer board?


----------



## TomJ (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Now I am not saying live in fear, mask up, and be a psycho... I don't wear a mask, I travel, I am in gyms and social events constantly. I live my life.
> 
> I am also fully vaxxed up (booster and all) and I have yet to catch Covid - or I have no fucking idea if I did get it in the past.
> 
> ...


I can't speak for anyone else but myself. 

But for me, all the facts about the disease are largely irrelevant.

The disease is real, it's very dangerous for some demographics and for some outlier cases but statistically is not dangerous at all to the general public. But has been weaponized by the media, especially in the united states to be the new whipping boy to keep people divided. 

What has my panties in a bunch is the blatant lying, fear mongering, gaslighting ect being done by the media on both sides with zero accountability, along side rampant government overreach. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

you can think what you wish, as I know people who work for the FDA and have worked for them. The founder of Rexius nutrition is one and we had a LONG conversation about them the other day. Sure it looks fishy, but it's not always the case. When you look for a duck, you will find it wherever you look and nothing I can say will make you feel otherwise.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I can't speak for anyone else but myself.
> 
> But for me, all the facts about the disease are largely irrelevant.
> 
> ...


100% the partisan bullshit and the media is making this shit worse


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> you can think what you wish, as I know people who work for the FDA and have worked for them. The founder of Rexius nutrition is one and we had a LONG conversation about them the other day. Sure it looks fishy, but it's not always the case. When you look for a duck, you will find it wherever you look and nothing I can say will make you feel otherwise.


And I dated a girl who worked under the head of the Boston CDC during the swine or bird flu, I forget which it was. 

Despite what the powers told us, they were flat-out lying about the vaccines that they had at the time. They were in fact useless. 

Sometimes they lie to us. I'd say it's often.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

They never said it would prevent infection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> They never said it would prevent infection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But they did say that most  have no choice whether to get it or not, either they do or they lose their jobs. 

That's the part that bothers me. Unknown long term effects of a drug, but no choice whether to get it or not.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

That’s not lying. That’s mandates. Which I don’t agree with in private business. 

Federal or public sector (i.e. gov’t jobs) well…. That’s not private 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> That’s not lying. That’s mandates. Which I don’t agree with in private business.
> 
> Federal or public sector (i.e. gov’t jobs) well…. That’s not private
> 
> ...


Oh c'mon, they've been dishonest/deceptive the entire time, instead of talking to us like adults.

They could've said something like... We have vaccines now, like  all new vaccines, we have no idea of knowing how long they'll be effective for, only time will tell.

Instead we get... Take your shot, we'll be back to normal life soon. Then the same for the booster. And now round 3. And they're still not being honest

And how about... Don't buy masks, you don't need them. Then shortly after it's... Mask up mandate.

Instead of being honest about the medical community needing the masks, they lied to us. And before you say that they did it for a good reason, they simply could've ordered all masks be directed to healthcare services.

There have been other lies, deceptive speech, but that's an example of why they're not trusted.

We could also bring up the CDCs Tuskegee experiment. People don't forget things.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

You know that scorned and data change right?

They could have been more responsible with their statements but data changed along the way and they tailored the messaging for that 

None of what you wrote also negated a thing from my long post earlier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

And the Tuskegee experiment was fucking horrible. I agree. This also isn’t Tuskegee. 

Like I said. Nothing I say will matter to most people. They believe what they want and I know I’m speaking to a largely decided audience. 

You do you. I do me. That’s how it will be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Science. Not scorned. Goddamn iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 20, 2021)

Covid-19 is very real, but I think that the government has shot themselves in the foot a bit in their response.  If you don’t know the answer to something, “I don’t know yet” is a better response than making some shit up and walking it back later.  All that does is give the impression that you’re winging it.

All of the mixed messages have left people doubting the information that they’re being given, and the media haven’t helped with the scare mongering or denial, depending on the political bent of the media source.


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> And the Tuskegee experiment was fucking horrible. I agree. This also isn’t Tuskegee.


Tell that to the minorities who are vaccine hesitant as a result of this, and other wrong doings. 

You don't hear that though, what you hear is that it's the damn Republicans who won't get vaccinated  

Another deception, detail left out. 🤣


----------



## DF (Dec 20, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Covid-19 is very real, but I think that the government has shot themselves in the foot a bit in their response.  If you don’t know the answer to something, “I don’t know yet” is a better response than making some shit up and walking it back later.  All that does is give the impression that you’re winging it.
> 
> All of the mixed messages have left people doubting the information that they’re being given, and the media haven’t helped with the scare mongering or denial, depending on the political bent of the media source.


I think they have said we don't know yet, But that's regarding people that have had COVID and their chances of getting it again.  Kinda funny that they can track how effective their vaccine is 90 some odd percent ( I call BS ). How can it be 90 plus percent effective but still having all these break through cases?

I do not know anyone personally that has had COVID and gotten a second time.  I do know personally a hand full of people that were fully vaccinated and have gotten COVID.

Just call me frustrated with the whole deal.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 20, 2021)

DF said:


> I think they have said we don't know yet, But that's regarding people that have had COVID and their chances of getting it again.  Kinda funny that they can track how effective their vaccine is 90 some odd percent ( I call BS ). How can it be 90 plus percent effective but still having all these break through cases?
> 
> I do not know anyone personally that has had COVID and gotten a second time.  I do know personally a hand full of people that were fully vaccinated and have gotten COVID.
> 
> Just call me frustrated with the whole deal.


To be fair, the medical community has said from the beginning that the vaccine doesn’t stop transmission or prevent you from getting COVID; what it does is reduce the severity of the side effects associated with infection and prevent the hospitals from being overwhelmed.

The “lol most infections are in the vaccinated” crowd are either missing or misrepresenting the point. Of course most infections are in the vaccinated population. The majority of the population is vaccinated.   It’s a matter of sample size.

When N=70% of the population, you’re typically going to get higher representation than if N=30%. That’s almost a given.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 20, 2021)

DF said:


> I think they have said we don't know yet, But that's regarding people that have had COVID and their chances of getting it again. Kinda funny that they can track how effective their vaccine is 90 some odd percent ( I call BS ). How can it be 90 plus percent effective but still having all these break through cases?
> 
> I do not know anyone personally that has had COVID and gotten a second time. I do know personally a hand full of people that were fully vaccinated and have gotten COVID.
> 
> Just call me frustrated with the whole deal.


Ive had covid twice. Neither time was worse that a 3 day cold. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2021)

For the record @Fvckinashman ,I'm not anti vaccine. I've been vaccinated, and I'm very optimistic about the mRna technology, and believe that it's going to revolutionize medicine. 

We're actually on the same page for the most part I think, anti mandates, anti political bullshit from all angles in regards to this disease. 

I opted for the J&J though. The mRna vaccines, while not experimental, are new to humans, and we're basically in a worldwide test case right now.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Tell that to the minorities who are vaccine hesitant as a result of this, and other wrong doings.
> 
> You don't hear that though, what you hear is that it's the damn Republicans who won't get vaccinated
> 
> Another deception, detail left out.



Did I once say they didn’t have a valid concern? No. I also never said republicans. Don’t put words into my mouth. 

I said partisan. And it’s true. The partisan divide over this is fucking gross. This post proves it to me. 

This can easily be a rational discussion. Don’t make it anything but that by telling me what you think I said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> For the record @Fvckinashman ,I'm not anti vaccine. I've been vaccinated, and I'm very optimistic about the mRna technology, and believe that it's going to revolutionize medicine.
> 
> We're actually on the same page for the most part I think, anti mandates, anti political bullshit from all angles in regards to this disease.
> 
> I opted for the J&J though. The mRna vaccines, while not experimental, are new to humans, and we're basically in a worldwide test case right now.



New to humans in some regards yes. Also a hell of a lot more effective. That’s the catch. It’s a hard sell for some and I get it. That’s why people need to step away from ALL propaganda and ask doctors, scientists, etc. not people who have an agenda. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Did I once say they didn’t have a valid concern? No. I also never said republicans. Don’t put words into my mouth.


I didn't. I never said that you said any of those things.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I didn't. I never said that you said any of those things.



Good. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DF (Dec 20, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> To be fair, the medical community has said from the beginning that the vaccine doesn’t stop transmission or prevent you from getting COVID; what it does is reduce the severity of the side effects associated with infection and prevent the hospitals from being overwhelmed.
> 
> The “lol most infections are in the vaccinated” crowd are either missing or misrepresenting the point. Of course most infections are in the vaccinated population. The majority of the population is vaccinated.   It’s a matter of sample size.
> 
> When N=70% of the population, you’re typically going to get higher representation than if N=30%. That’s almost a given.


When most COVID cases are mild and don’t request hospitalization.  How do they determine  the vaccine is doing anything?


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 20, 2021)

DF said:


> When most COVID cases are mild and don’t request hospitalization.  How do they determine  the vaccine is doing anything?


I’m honestly not sure.  That would be a difficult metric to track.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

DF said:


> When most COVID cases are mild and don’t request hospitalization.  How do they determine  the vaccine is doing anything?


easy, look at the numbers in ICU who are unvaxxed


----------



## flenser (Dec 20, 2021)

An aweful lot of rewriting of history going on in this thread.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Health Details
					






					www.media.pa.gov
				












						Covid patients in ICU now almost all unvaccinated, says Oxford scientist
					

Prof Sir Andrew Pollard says most of those infected who are fully vaccinated will experience only mild symptoms




					www.theguardian.com
				












						These charts show that COVID-19 vaccines are doing their job
					

COVID-19 shots may not always prevent infections, but for now, they are keeping the vast majority of vaccinated people out of the hospital.




					www.sciencenews.org


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> easy, look at the numbers in ICU who are unvaxxed


I think he means how do you tell between a mild case in an unvaccinated person and a mild case due to being vaccinated to assess the efficacy of the vaccine.  

As in, would the mild case have been more severe had the person not been vaccinated.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

flenser said:


> An aweful lot of rewriting of history going on in this thread.


please explain


----------



## flenser (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> please explain


Nah, it's not worth the effort. This has turned into whack-a-mole.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 20, 2021)

flenser said:


> Nah, it's not worth the effort. This has turned into whack-a-mole.


Everyone thinks they're right. We'd all do well to remember that all our shit stinks, and none of us are the smarty pants that we think we are.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

flenser said:


> Nah, it's not worth the effort. This has turned into whack-a-mole.



That’s a cop out my man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flenser (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> That’s a cop out my man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an admission I can't keep up.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 20, 2021)

No they didn't. They said "96% effective." Then it mutated according to whatever ridiculous narrative like "yeah...you'll get it and spread it...but won't die" while ignoring the deaths in the vaccinated out of Israel...who has the most robust reporting system of any modern country. 

Then Biden himself said "pandemic of the unvaccinated" while I sit here and read this: 

"76% of all new COVID-19 infections occuring in the fully-vaccinated, 90% of omicron infections."






			https://www.ssi.dk/-/media/cdn/files/covid19/omikron/statusrapport/rapport-omikronvarianten-17122021-ep96.pdf?la=da
		


"The rules are simple: they lie to us, we know they're lying, they know we know they're lying, but they keep lying to us, and we keep pretending to believe them."--aleksandr solzhenitsyn


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

You do know that the European vaccine isn’t effective against omnicron at all right?

Only the mRNA ones are. The studies were just released the other day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (Dec 20, 2021)

Joliver said:


> I read this little gem and it truly inspired confidence in me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471524030230536192


So they can sue but we cant uh, thats odd hahaha


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

You gotta look at the whole picture. Not what fits your bias. 

And it is 96% effective. Look at the severe illness numbers of vax v not vaxxed in America. It’s plain as day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> You do you. I do me. That’s how it will be.


How it should be!


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> You do know that the European vaccine isn’t effective against omnicron at all right?
> 
> Only the mRNA ones are. The studies were just released the other day.
> 
> ...



This shows that the Pfizer/Biontech and Moderna are widely used in Europe. Combined they make up the vast majority. 









						COVID19 vaccine doses distributed in Europe 2022, by manufacturer | Statista
					

As of July 21, 2022, most countries in the European Economic Area (EEA) had received the majority of their COVID-19 vaccine stock from Comirnaty (Pfizer/BioNTech).




					www.statista.com


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Freakmidd said:


> How it should be!



Exactly. No worries there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> This shows that the Pfizer/Biontech and Moderna are widely used in Europe. Combined they make up the vast majority.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then I stand corrected because I was under the assumption it was the AstraZeneca one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> You do know that the European vaccine isn’t effective against omnicron at all right?
> 
> Only the mRNA ones are. The studies were just released the other day.
> 
> ...



You're lying. I know you're lying. You know I know you're lying. Yet, you still keep lying and I'm tired of pretending you aren't. 












						COVID-19 vaccines in the Danish vaccination programme
					

Currently, the vaccines from Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna are included in the Danish COVID-19 vaccination programme. Learn more about the vaccines in this section.




					www.sst.dk
				




Here's what you meso migrants need to figure out. We've had this war for the last year over here and it was dying out. So from here on out, I'm just going to shit post every vax bastard that wants to argue it. When you've been here for a year and have no rep, no points...you'll hopefully learn. 

Now tell me how much you don't care about rep and status so I can shit post that too.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

What the fuck does rep and points matter? I don’t give a fuck about that and I don’t even know what meso is. 

Chill dude. For real. Discussion board politics mean jack shit to me. I’m not some dude who lives giving a shit about online points and rep. That’s about as goddamn lame as it gets. 

You don’t need to listen to what I say. I don’t care. That’s up to you. But don’t play that grade school nonsense with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Fucking stupid ass “rep and points”. Christ almighty man. Loool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> What the fuck does rep and points matter? I don’t give a fuck about that and I don’t even know what meso is.
> 
> Chill dude. For real. Discussion board politics mean jack shit to me. I’m not some dude who lives giving a shit about online points and rep. That’s about as goddamn lame as it gets.
> 
> ...



methinks thou dost protest too much.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> They never said it would prevent infection.


Well, it depends upon who "they" are. Many danced around it and implied it would. Most people assume a vaccine makes them immune to a pathogen and no one made any effort to explain otherwise.

During the election Democrat candidates insisted they would not take the vaccine and later backpedaled saying they meant if Trump said it's okay no, but if the FDA said it's okay then they would take it. That didn't really age well.


Test_subject said:


> I think he means how do you tell between a mild case in an unvaccinated person and a mild case due to being vaccinated to assess the efficacy of the vaccine.
> 
> As in, would the mild case have been more severe had the person not been vaccinated.


Yes. Lizzy Warren and Cory Booker both said they have Covid and are soooo grateful they had the vaccine because it would be so much worse if they had not. But they are assuming this, perhaps based on global data, but there is still no way to be sure. Probably it's true though.

@Fvckinashman, in his long post, said a lot of things that are true. But the US government has done many, many things to give the message that their are either lying or simply incompetent. We know the early guidance on masks was an outright lie. It was "two weeks to flatten the curve." Cuomo knowingly sent infected elderly people back to nursing homes, forcing the homes to accept them. NY lied to the federal government about numbers of cases. From January to March we saw statements that Trump's travel restrictions were xenophobic and racist, and that there was no reason to avoid Chinatown or the subways. Then there is "We need to protect the vaccinated from the unvaccinated." Many governors and other public officials have been caught flatly ignoring their own mandates and guidelines. On and on.

I believe Covid is very real, that many people suffer from it, and many more do not. Bottom line for me is, between taxes and other programs, we ask people, especially young people, to do A LOT for other people. I draw the line at mandating they take a new technology vaccine against an pathogen most will not be seriously harmed by in the name of protecting others. Say what you want about FDA approvals and testing, but we simply do not know what this vaccine will do 20+ years down the road. If a healthy young person tells me he or she won't take that risk, I see that as a reasonable decision.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> You gotta look at the whole picture. Not what fits your bias.
> 
> And it is 96% effective. Look at the severe illness numbers of vax v not vaxxed in America. It’s plain as day.
> 
> ...


And like you have stated yet keep goin on about

U AINT CHANGIN ANYONES MINDS, *data lies and so do all those who are profiting from this,* u think the vehichle industry suddenly woke up and said ah shit those pharma companies are making bank over this, where is our piece of the pie? Yup they sure as fuxk did...look at all those who consider themselves "elite..." How  much more money has amazon, and all the other "special" places such as tesla made? Its reduncuolous to think most dont look at this as a heist....


Fvckinashman said:


> Then I stand corrected because I was under the assumption it was the AstraZeneca one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See all ASSumptions bro cmon, ur spitten all these numbers....and when i talk to certain people in the field they are like na man our hospitals are over run, its all propoganda, where are all the dead bodies of the homeless? We should be stepping over and thru them...yet i havent seen an influx of them falling down dead, AND of course they are going to say that the hospitals are full of the unvaxxed, for fucks sake they keep changing what fully vaccinated means and changing cdc/nih guidlines and definistions to suit their agenda.... IF THEY wouldnt have taken it to court asking for 55 years to block any requests for vaccine issues be released, do you really feel they are going to fucken let u and me the peasants really know the truth? If so ur head is on backwards, or better yet 2nd corinthians 4:4 truly plays a part...

2 Corinthians 4:4
New International Version
4 The god(A) of this age(B) has blinded(C) the minds of unbelievers, so that they cannot see the light of the gospel that displays the glory of Christ,(D) who is the image of God

The are woke but not spiritually, so they have been blinded to the truth! 

Now i will say i am sorry for those of you who have lost people, covid is real, but what is it? How did it get out and why hasnt china been burying mass casualties??

Do you see why people have so many questions? As trump was in office and the magicians went to work....its more than just a coincidence that this all happened....


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Well, it depends upon who "they" are. Many danced around it and implied it would. Most people assume a vaccine makes them immune to a pathogen and no one made any effort to explain otherwise.
> 
> During the election Democrat candidates insisted they would not take the vaccine and later backpedaled saying they meant if Trump said it's okay no, but if the FDA said it's okay then they would take it. That didn't really age well.
> 
> ...



I see zero issue with this thought process at all. It’s an individual choice imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Joliver said:


> methinks thou dost protest too much.



I haven’t been on discussion boards in years dude. Find another poster to play reps with. For real. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 20, 2021)

I don't get the attacks on people for their perspectives but I guess it always ends up this way.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't get the attacks on people for their perspectives but I guess it always ends up this way.



Pretty much. It’s sad. The anonymity of the internet always wins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> I haven’t been on discussion boards in years dude. Find another poster to play reps with. For real.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cry more.


----------



## DF (Dec 20, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't get the attacks on people for their perspectives but I guess it always ends up this way.


Jol is a skilled professional internet fighter. He has multiple black belts in the interwebz Jujutsu.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Cry more.



Grow up. Putting you on ignore. Enjoy throwing pointless insults my way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Pretty much. It’s sad. The anonymity of the internet always wins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he was talking about u and ur reps bruh...calm ur tits


----------



## Joliver (Dec 20, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't get the attacks on people for their perspectives but I guess it always ends up this way.



No. That's not what happened. Here's the slo-mo for the visually impaired. 

I showed a danish study that said c19/omicron was found in almost completely the vaccinated. 

He called me a liar and said there was an unspecified non-mRNA European vaccine. 

I came back and posted the danish (where the study was posted) vaccine page listing mRNA vaccines--which again, he said they didn't use--and he just IGNORES IT. RIGHT AFTER HE CALLED ME BIASED. 

He doesn't get to take the moral or intellectual high ground here. 

I get the high ground because I'm smart enough to know that when there is this much smoke and as many mirrors, that his declared level of certainty has a name--and that name is blind stupidity. 

So I don't care if he doesn't like the poo emoji. It more of less makes us intellectual peers when I start slinging shit.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Joliver said:


> No. That's not what happened. Here's the slo-mo for the visually impaired.
> 
> I showed a danish study that said c19/omicron was found in almost completely the vaccinated.
> 
> ...



If you read up you’ll see where I said I was wrong. 

Read a little before being a cunt. 

It’s helpful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Grow up. Putting you on ignore. Enjoy throwing pointless insults my way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh. I'm heart broken.





Fvckinashman said:


> If you read up you’ll see where I said I was wrong.
> 
> Read a little before being a cunt.
> 
> ...



Wait...thought I was on ignore. Are you like a woman that all like "no, jol...nothing is wrong" and then stomps around seeking my attention?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> If you read up you’ll see where I said I was wrong.
> 
> Read a little before being a cunt.
> 
> ...



You said you were wrong, but never addressed the argument.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Being wrong is wrong. I’ll admit when wrong. I’m also mobile and don’t have the time to thumb type a long argument about it. 

Nothing will change either minds here. 

Making it personal is fucking shitty. 

I owe you nothing from that. You can win on the internet. Couldn’t care less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Dec 20, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Being wrong is wrong. I’ll admit when wrong. I’m also mobile and don’t have the time to thumb type a long argument about it.
> 
> Nothing will change either minds here.
> 
> ...



No. Now you're in it. Address my argument, or get your silly ass to ignoring me. Preferably both.


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 20, 2021)

Let’s all just realize that Covid is a personal choice as to where you stand. Let’s just accept it as that. 
There are lyrics from Buffalo Springfield- no one is right if everybody is wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> Let’s all just realize that Covid is a personal choice as to where you stand. Let’s just accept it as that.
> There are lyrics from Buffalo Springfield- no one is right if everybody is wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’ve legit said that since my first post here. It’s a personal choice and it’s also like religion - people will die on whatever hill they choose and take it personally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Joliver (Dec 20, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 16393



Screaming the internet doesn't matter...on the internet.😐


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 20, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Screaming the internet doesn't matter...on the internet.😐


Are you saying I was screaming?  Just bringing some humor to whatever is going on here.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 20, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Screaming the internet doesn't matter...on the internet.😐


It really doesn’t, though. Winning e-arguments doesn’t pay my bills.

It’s entertaining, sure, but in the grand scheme of things it’s like playing lawn darts: you’ll never make money going pro.

Edit: for an “e-fighter extraordinaire” you sure spam the shitpost a lot.  Sorry if this is your job and I hurt your feels bro.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 20, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> It really doesn’t, though. Winning e-arguments doesn’t pay my bills.
> 
> It’s entertaining, sure, but in the grand scheme of things it’s like playing lawn darts you’ll never make money going pro. :



Bumped a contentious, political, and divisive argument to say: "it doesn't matter." 

Quality contribution. 👍🏻

Let it die.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 20, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Bumped a contentious, political, and divisive argument to say: "it doesn't matter."
> 
> Quality contribution. 👍🏻
> 
> Let it die.


Says the guy who keeps responding.  

Notice how I didn’t do it back?  I’m not a petty child.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 20, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Says the guy who keeps responding….


 
Nuh uh.


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2021)

Did someone say.... DANISH???  😋🤗😋🤗😋


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Did someone say.... DANISH???  😋🤗😋🤗😋


Raspberry > all others.

That’s right, I said it.


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2021)

Current 7 day average of covid hospitalizations in Massachusetts is 1,464.

We had 351 cities and towns.

Average of 4.17 people hospitalized for covid, per city.

Overrun hospitals my ass.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Current 7 day average of covid hospitalizations in Massachusetts is 1,464.
> 
> We had 351 cities and towns.
> 
> ...


That’s 0.02% of the population. Watch out we’re all going to die!

A bit more because I cheated and rounded the population of MA up to 7,000,000.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Current 7 day average of covid hospitalizations in Massachusetts is 1,464.
> 
> We had 351 cities and towns.
> 
> ...


I told ya'll scare tactics (the old videos with reall scary stuff and that bitch shannen doherty) 😱😂


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

Joliver said:


> You're lying. I know you're lying. You know I know you're lying. Yet, you still keep lying and I'm tired of pretending you aren't.
> 
> View attachment 16392
> 
> ...


I'm not arguing with you on the subject.. but I've always thought rep points and even status levels are stupid.

Feel free to shit post me... I've never judged someones knowledge or their worth by some rep points. Feels pretty dumb to determine someone's value by something like that.

Also, pretty sure Ashman did not come from Meso. I expect my sensei to be thorough with his research before engaging in an e-fight 😢


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

As expected.. @Joliver took the bait and shit posted me. That means I won that short e-fight.

The student has now become the master. 🤣🤣


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

Oooh.. jol is big mad .. well probably not. Either way, I still claim victory! 🤣


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Oooh.. jol is big mad .. well probably not. Either way, I still claim victory! 🤣


This reminds me of the scene in terminator 2 where the t1000 has his finger through Sarah Connor's shoulder...."I know this hurts...." 

That little laughing piece of poo-poo is psychologically damaging.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 21, 2021)

Joliver said:


> That little laughing piece of poo-poo is psychologically damaging.


You spelled petty wrong


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

Joliver said:


> This reminds me of the scene in terminator 2 where the t1000 has his finger through Sarah Connor's shoulder...."I know this hurts...."
> 
> That little laughing piece of poo-poo is psychologically damaging.


But I don't care about points? 🤣🤣🤣

I will let you have this. I can tell you need it. 😢


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> You spelled petty wrong



And yoooooou're back. Predictably. 

I'm trying to write a pm to a heart patient. Quit @ me and responding or I'll piss on your grandma's graves. 

Sincerely, 
Dr. Jol


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2021)

I do. My leg is hurt...and I have nothing but time on my hands.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

Joliver said:


> I do. My leg is hurt...and I have nothing but time on my hands.


My heart actually broke for you a little... mostly because this is pathetic. You are a shell of your former self... I can't believe I ever called you sensei. 😢


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> My heart actually broke for you a little... mostly because this is pathetic. You are a shell of your former self... I can't believe I ever called you sensei. 😢



You don't know that. I could have always been a shell. A big internet lying shell.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 21, 2021)

Joliver said:


> And yoooooou're back. Predictably.
> 
> I'm trying to write a pm to a heart patient. Quit @ me and responding or I'll piss on your grandma's graves.
> 
> ...


I didn’t leave?  

Joke’s on you, my grandma was cremated.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

Joliver said:


> You don't know that. I could have always been a shell. A big internet lying shell.


Damn, that's deep.. 🤔.

That would make me the pathetic one. Hmmm


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2021)

You damn people quit @'ing me. I'm busy. For god sakes! I've got a heart patient.


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2021)

Joliver said:


> You damn people quit @'ing me. I'm busy. For god sakes! I've got a heart patient.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 16407



Go look at the chat, you failure.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Go look at the chat, you failure.



😱


----------



## flenser (Dec 21, 2021)

I guess I left at the right time...


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 21, 2021)

sometimes I wonder what people's lives are like who start shit on the internet.

are they lonely? happy? satisfied? sad? I have no idea. You have to be a special fucking breed of pathetic to act like an asshole online for zero reason and brag about rep points or some irrelevant shit which nobody fucking cares about.

I legit came to this board for one reason, because social media for bodybuilding is a shitshow. Groups are filled with idiots fighting and posting selfies to show how much more they know about drugs/training/diet, the moderators on power trips, and FB's algorithm bans you for the stupidest shit.

I haven't been on a discussion board in ages because the medium is largely gone because of FB groups, but with the rise of censorship, I wanted to find a decent one and this was the place that was recommended to me.

So far, it's been great... and it was inevitable I came across that one guy who gets his rocks off on being a cunt instead of actually discussing disagreements like a normal person.

Such is life, and to be expected with people online.

Vax, no vax, I don't give a fuck. I got mine and you don't have to get yours if you don't want. Doesn't make me hate you, dislike you, or think less of you. it's a personal decision and you need to make the best one for you. All there is to it.

But for the love of god if you are a grown-ass man acting like a 13 year old boy on 8chan with posts, you are fucking pathetic.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> sometimes I wonder what people's lives are like who start shit on the internet.
> 
> are they lonely? happy? satisfied? sad? I have no idea. You have to be a special fucking breed of pathetic to act like an asshole online for zero reason and brag about rep points or some irrelevant shit which nobody fucking cares about.
> 
> ...


To be fair, you are kind of aggressive about your points. Aggressiveness tends to be met with more aggressiveness in my experience.

I have my own beliefs, but I don't share them with the board because they don't fit the mold of this boards opinion when it comes to things like politics or even COVID.

No one here matters in my personal life, and it's not like any world changing events are going to happen by talking here. People already have their beliefs hard coded in their head that they are convinced is 100% correct without question. So I just avoid interacting on their level when it comes to these topics.

I don't see the point in serious conversation when I know people will just be condescending, and no one will concede the other has a valid point.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 21, 2021)

I’m from NYC my man. I’m blunt. Aggressive is another level for me. I’m not aggressive online. No point to it. If it comes off that way its just me being to the point as fast as possible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 21, 2021)

If you follow me on IG and read my blogs - it’s the same style. 

It’s definitely never personal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> No one here matters in my personal life,..


But you told me that you loved me. You're just like all the others!!!  😭


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> But you told me that you loved me. You're just like all the others!!!  😭


Please.. you are just my play thing and you know it 🤣


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

Charger69 said:


> I hear you. I am in SoCal and those numbers do mean something to us. The requirement for masks in the workplace is dependent on the case rate numbers. You need to be less than a certain % for a number of weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They make the rules to their own game


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> Over 3,000,000 people die from obesity related diseases every year.
> 
> Let's mandate treadmill sessions for the fatties.
> 
> Police stop you, you step on a scale and they check your blood sugar. You fail, they transport your ass to the gym, where you will remain in lockdown until you test negative for gluttony.


Yeah talk about a pandemic isn’t it 75% of Americans are overweight or obese


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> I thought when they threw that sack of potatoes into the oval office theyd pretend he fixed it all but it seems theyre gunna keep dragging it along to keep up their power creep until future generations find it the norm


The sack of potatoes and the medical / government tyranny takeover happened simultaneously. Coincidence ?


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Still waiting for one of these so called leaders to come out and explain to people ways they can naturally fight covid through proper nutrition and lifestyle changes. Until then I will always state my opinion that COVID is a bunch of propaganda bullshit. Created by the government that goes far deeper than "Oh its a VIRUS you must protect yourself by taking our vaccines and flatten the curve."
> 
> Nope not gonna buy it.... EVER.


Another emergency now give up all your rights


----------



## Charger69 (Jan 5, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> They make the rules to their own game



Gotta love the masks! 
Shhhh. Brandon will never notice. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 5, 2022)

Charger69 said:


> Gotta love the masks!
> Shhhh. Brandon will never notice.
> 
> 
> ...


People really have gone insane. That’s the stupidest fucking thing that I’ve seen in a long time. 

That beats people who wear a mask when they’re alone in their car.


----------



## flenser (Jan 5, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> People really have gone insane. That’s the stupidest fucking thing that I’ve seen in a long time.
> 
> That beats people who wear a mask when they’re alone in their car.


Oh, I can beat that...


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 5, 2022)

flenser said:


> Oh, I can beat that...


I’ll be in the garage building my rocket to get the fuck off of this planet if anyone needs me.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 6, 2022)

"If you were in hospice and had already been given a few weeks to live, and then you also were found to have COVID, that would be counted as a COVID death. It means technically even if you died of a clear alternate cause, but you had COVID at the same time, it's still listed as a COVID death. So, everyone who's listed as a COVID death doesn't mean that that was the cause of the death, but they had COVID at the time of the death." - Dr. Ngozi Ezike, Illinois Director of Public Health 4/19/2020


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 6, 2022)

Here’s a post I’d also like to share…

Currently hospitals are definitely over packed with patients for various reasons.  In past years I've seen similar situations during flu season and of course this is the flu season.
Tuesday my wife had to go to ER. In that hospital they were so full of patients that most of the ER treatment rooms were being used for patient rooms. Also there were 8 patient beds in the hall of the ER. Yes hospitals are currently overwhelmed, but it's for many health issues not just Covid.

Fortunately my wife was tested and her problem was not life threatening and we went home about 8 hours later.  She just needs to follow up with her primary doctor and cardiologist.

Yes our government has instilled fear in many of its citizens.  Yes they are continually destroying our economy.

Regardless if they ever get this country fully vaccinated it will not stop Covid.
Third world countries will never have everyone immunized.
The virus will continue to mutate and the vaccines and boosters will forever continue.
They continue to push the vaccine, but they are dismissing the importance of serums created from the antibodies from those who recovered from Covid.
Last year a friend was hospitalized with  Covid and required oxygen.  When they gave him antibodies he dramatically improved within 12 hours and was released 2 days later.
Yes herd immunity will be the only way to dramatically reduce or extinguish this Covid pandemic.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 6, 2022)

You cant stop COVID, like you cant stop FLU or common-cold. The places locking down and expecting different, are retarded.

A good post by another guy:

--

_About a week ago I spent eight hours in the ICU (not as a patient) of a major urban Canadian hospital. The nurses all had their masks under their noses and were chit-chatting, sitting about … and easily a third of the rooms were empty. I strolled about, glancing at the med charts outside each occupied “bay”, and only saw what-you’d-expect situations (heart, overdose, etc.).

This is Clown World.

It’s absolutely terrifying how so many STILL cannot comprehend how badly we’ve been played.

A headline in one of today’s major online pubs reads (I paraphrase) “Experts Warn of Impending Collapse of the Health Care System”. The accompanying photo shows paramedics wheeling an occupied stretcher into a hospital.

NO ONE WITH COVID/OMNICRON IS BEING ESCORTED VIA AMBULANCE TO HOSPITAL, ANYWHERE.

MEDIA=VIRUS

The corruption, evil and deception is just on a whole other level._


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 6, 2022)

On another note, and let me add, I have never heard anyone being assaulted by someone for wearing a mask but then you have people assaulting others who do not want to wear masks in public? Pulling guns out on people and threatening their lives because they choose not to wear a mask that is mandated by the Government. That is nazi Germany type of crazy shit and its sad that we live in a country where you have to watch your back if you don't want to follow what the government tells you to do. The left is crazy and I won't ever side with them on anything anymore. It is not the same party it once was back 30 years ago when I was growing up.

Also yes I do agree we have crazy people on the right as well. If someone was to ask where I lean I'm a moderate conservative, almost the same thing as an Independent just with stronger morals and traditional values that are CONSERVATIVE much more so than liberal. I believe strongly in the constitution and what our founding fathers supported. I also believe strongly in Capitalism and will continue to do so till the day I die.









						Man Accused Of Pulling Gun On Jewel-Osco Customers Who Weren't Wearing Masks In Bourbonnais
					

A man was arrested in Bourbonnais after police said he pulled a gun on three other customers in a fight over face masks.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 6, 2022)

It'll never end. Even when things die down, the media will put a spin on shit to stir the pot.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 6, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> It'll never end. Even when things die down, the media will put a spin on shit to stir the pot.


The Government is trying to play God. They always say "Believe the science." Well thats pretty fucking retarded considering Science proves Respiratory viruses can't be controlled with "Vaccines." How many more fucking shots are they gonna come out with and require? 20-30-40? Look at how many different strains of the common cold there are. You know what the common cold is otherwise known as , a CORONAVIRUS.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 6, 2022)

The common cold isn't called a corona virus. It is a respiratory virus but not all respiratory viruses are not called a corona virus.

The common cold is called viral rhinitis aka rhinovirus.

And you're right. The government wants to control everyone.  The new variant is being called the CoVid Cold by scientists from the CDC, BUT the media wants ALL of US to be scared, to give in, and comply to whatever demands our government implements.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 6, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> The common cold isn't called a corona virus. It is a respiratory virus but not all respiratory viruses are not called a corona virus.
> 
> The common cold is called viral rhinitis aka rhinovirus.
> 
> And you're right. The government wants to control everyone.  The new variant is being called the CoVid Cold by scientists from the CDC, BUT the media wants ALL of US to be scared, to give in, and comply to whatever demands our government implements.



And the media wants to continue blaming people who dont' get vaccinated as selfish and a threat to those who are vaccinated. Even though Vaccinated people can easily spread the virus to others just as much as an unvaccinated person. Perfect example parties where everyone is vaccinated but they still come down with COVID.


----------

